# 14x7 McLean Wire Wheels "Old School"



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

I have a set of 14x7 reversed McLeans O.G 52 spokes universal 5 lug pattern im asking $375 but they are up in the nor cal area at a friends house in STOCKTON CA to be exact they would have to be picked up NO SHIPPING!!


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

dam u..... everytime I look another set....


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam u..... everytime I look another set....


You know me!!


----------



## 65ss (Oct 6, 2009)

harborareaPhil said:


> dam u..... everytime I look another set....


x 2


----------



## KAMOZO_310 (Oct 25, 2010)

DAMN! I shooda waited! 


another great deal from saul... should sell quick :thumbsup:


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

=) lol


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

TTT


----------



## socapots (Oct 4, 2001)

nice stuff man.


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

THESE WHEELS ARE SOLD


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

Sold


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

SAUL said:


> $300 takes them today


 Should've left them in Stockton I would've been all over them for that price!!


----------



## poppa68_KI_4life (Mar 16, 2005)

x2, i just saw this. woulda rolled up there quick. even at $340


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Damn u got those quick. Sorry couldnt help with the pick up. Good luck on the sale


----------



## SAUL (Mar 15, 2006)

These are Gone they Sold today


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

good deal!


----------

